# White Specs



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

I just noticed 3of my caribe has this white specs all over there heads also one fish eye is all cloudy and it is hanging out in the top corner of the tank. The special are just on the face between the eyes


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

White specs make me think of ick, how long have you had these fish and did you recently add any new fish/feeder/plants or anything from another tank for that matter? 
Look up ick on google, see if it somewhat looks the same.

Cloudy eyes make me think of poor water quality, what do you have for filteration? how often and how much water do you change?
Post your water prams and we'll be able to help you better.

A fish hanging out near the top of the tank makes me think of lack of oxygen, maybe it's just his spot, I have a single rbp that hangs out right below the water surface 75% of the day.
Do you have any surface disturbance in your tank? Like a bubblier or a hang on filter?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> White specs make me think of ick, how long have you had these fish and did you recently add any new fish/feeder/plants or anything from another tank for that matter?
> Look up ick on google, see if it somewhat looks the same.
> 
> Cloudy eyes make me think of poor water quality, what do you have for filteration? how often and how much water do you change?
> ...


^ pretty much sums up my thoughts. Any white specs are probably ich but without a pic we cant confirm it but you could. Cloudy eye is probably fom below par water which is probably also why ich developed. Near the top could just be where it wants to be, but by cleaning the water and possibly getting a better filter you should be able to solve any oxygen depletion at least temporarily of untill you can get a powerhead or filter to add current to the tank and oxygenate it.


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

I have a powerhead in my tank plenty of current and I run a fx5 and a eheim pro there biggest one 2830 I think. My tank gets a waterchange every week my water is crystal. These specks are just around the eyes and nose and just on 2nd of my 7 caribes my temps are about 82if this is ick how can I kill it? Also I change 20% of my water sometimes 30%. My tank is a 125g


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

scotth42 said:


> I have a powerhead in my tank plenty of current and I run a fx5 and a eheim pro there biggest one 2830 I think. My tank gets a waterchange every week my water is crystal. These specks are just around the eyes and nose and just on 2nd of my 7 caribes my temps are about 82if this is ick how can I kill it? Also I change 20% of my water sometimes 30%. My tank is a 125g


Doesnt sound liek ich as that would be on more then just the face. Could it be possibly just a scrape from something it ran into? Your filtration sounds ideal so unless you really slack on maitnence your water should be fine. 82 is on the higher end so you could lower it a bit if you wanted but if not its fine still. Can you get a pic as everything sounds farily right so its hard to say without actually seeing it as nothing jumps out as being off.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

If it was ich, wouldn't it be affecting more then just one of the P's? Or did I read this wrong?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> If it was ich, wouldn't it be affecting more then just one of the P's? Or did I read this wrong?


Ive heard of ich on one fish but it will usually spread to the others. Would probably just root first on a p thats mayby the runt or stressed out already. With that said i dont think its ich if is only on the head. My guess would be either scrapes or some parisite but untill i see a pic its just a guess


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going to say your fish were stressed,

After my reds have a fight (head butting and nipping) they get what looks like little white specs on their sides/near the head... They're just nibble marks. As for the cloudy eye, is it both eyes or just one? Rarely when I do a large water change (50%ish) sometimes one or 2 of my reds will get one eye that's 1/4 cloudy, normally always the top 1/4 of the eye on one side. I'm thinking this is probably cause of the stress and the fact that I hook a vinyl hose right up to the kitchen sink and feed the water right into the tank, so it might be the stress or the chlorine in the water or a mix of both. Though 12 hours after a water change they're all have their colours back and are in the normal spots doing they're normal everyday things.

I also wanted to ask if you salt your tank? or if you put any other products in your tank.


----------

